
Issue with GitHub Forks: Private repos can be accessed after being removed - zdw
https://gist.github.com/sarazasasa/9450d63f96e7ff799824fc98fc7f3b43
======
zxcvbn4038
This makes sense, I had read in a blog that “forks” on GitHub are essentially
just another reference in the same repo w/ a little extra decoration. It is a
strategy to save disk space.

